# Calendriers ont disparu sur iPad



## quetzal (7 Janvier 2014)

J'ai une demi-douzaine de calendriers gérés par les services d'Apple (iCloud et adresses de messagerie). Jusque là, ils apparaissaient sans problème dans mon iPad Mini. Ils apparaissent toujours sur mon iPhone, mais plus sur mon iPad.

La configuration est la même sur mon iPhone et mon iPad (dans Règlages -> Calendriers, et Confidentialité). Je ne comprends donc pas ce qu'il se passe. À noter que, curieusement, mon iPad m'a demandé hier mon mot de passe iCloud pour le Game Center au milieu d'une application (Scrabble).


----------



## quetzal (7 Janvier 2014)

Le problème a été résolu après avoir redémarré l'iPad, et attendu que les calendriers se rechargent sous l'application Calendrier et une autre que j'utilise. Une latence iCloud ?


----------

